# How to get wrinkle effect or hammer effect ?



## nbabe

Ok where I live we can only get pint of hammer effect paint (like tremclad from rustoleum hammer paint). We make steel parts or repair so this would be too costly by pint (we contacted the company and they only have in pints). We contacted our supplier of paint they have no idea how to achieve this.

I wonder if there is an additive or a way to making either my regular tremclad gallon into a hammer effect-wrinkle effects ie orange peel. (more choice of colours too)... I read multiple ideas like adding a silicone based into paint but no one here knows what and where to get it and the proportion of additive mixed with paint. another was to add tung oil? which I don't even know if we have here as we never heard of it.
So basically : a way to making large quantity of hammer effect paint for steel at a good price? is the solution an additive added to tremclad (and if so what is it and what proportion) or???

We would love if there is a roll on or brush application, anyone has a simple way or additive if so name and place to buy in large quantity?


----------



## Criard

A lot of those rippled and hammer effect paints are from certain metallic pigments they put in them. 
How many gallons are you looking to do this to?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I wouldn't think that adding silicone or oil would be best. Look into a medium which would be applied between the base coat & top coat. 

Or do what one of my old knucklehead employees did on accident, spray a lacquer over an oil. You could even experiment with that further by applying various hotter topcoats over milder base coats. Only problem with any of these is that you'd have to finish with a clear, (which is why the oils & silicones are ill advised).


----------



## JourneymanBrian

The hammer effect is just an iron pigment, its called "micaceous iron oxide".


----------



## woodcoyote

I think it's more than just a metallic pigment. I've bought metallic paint before with metallic pigments but it doesn't have a hammered effect.

I'm thinking an additive like a lacquer thinner or something that gives the paint that affect. When you clean that paint with a xylene or lacquer thinner you can see it gives it the same effect as when you mix it before spraying. But again I'm not sure. Lots of experimenting needed.


----------



## JourneymanBrian

its not just any metallic pigment, its a scale shaped natural metallic pigment used for rust protection for aged


----------



## JourneymanBrian

ages


----------



## RH

Here's a thought - if you really want a hammered effect how about beating the [email protected] out of the steel and then painting it?


----------

